# When you see this...



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

or this:








or especially this (look a few feet in front of the dog):








get ready to shoot!








I had the day off from work so I took advantage of the beautiful morning to go run the dogs. It was a great time. Scooby has earned his keep this year already. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ol' Skooby is one hairy Mo-Fo. Is he a GWP or a Griff?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Griff. When I got him I wanted a dog that could hunt late season waterfowl with my Lab. The Ice Age was the time of the woolly mammoth, you know. 8)


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

You and scooby rock. Good shootin', man.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Scooby is a nice lookin' griff. I'd bet he can hunt late season and not even bat an eye!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is rad BD, Nice work on the birds and the dog!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys. We put the cherry on top with a pair of Idaho's sharptail grouse today. We're both worn plumb out right now.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

nice report.

In the last pic, your dog looks like a nice humble old man. :lol:


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Where didi you get your dog? What wire-haired pointing griffon group or breeder is he from?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Where didi you get your dog? What wire-haired pointing griffon group or breeder is he from?


billybob, Scooby is not a club dog. The breeders are from far Northern Idaho, but they're not active breeders. They just had a litter with a nice NAVHDA/AKC mixed pedigree and I had been looking for a WPG for some months. In his first two years Scooby has pointed and/or retrieved ruffed, blue, sage, and sharptail grouse, pheasants, chukar, quail, Huns, ducks, geese, and rabbits. He pointed a sleeping coyote one time, found a family of skunks once, and made game on a badger :shock: . He's registered AKC, NSTRA, and we just signed up for NAVHDA. Here's a link to his pedigree:
http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1008


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

And I thought you said you weren't a good shot. Nice pictures.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Birddogger,

Thanks for the input on scooby. I have wanted a WPG for years, but the only breeders I have found are from the WPGCA, and I don't think that I can get a dog into enough birds to satisfy their testing criteria.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Back in the long ago, the poorer people of the world used to breed and train ONE dog to do EVERYTHING. All varieties of fur and feathers, rodent, varmints, predators, AND game species, not to mention stock herding and security. 
Sounds like Scooby is a throwback to the good old days, when one guy with one dog, could hunt everything that was available in his region. That is quite the list of targets he has pointed already. I especially like the sleeping coyote part. He must be good to sneak up close enough to point a coyote without waking it up in the process. :mrgreen: You should take him somewhere and show him a flock of sheep and see if he rounds them all up. :lol: Then you will know if he is a TRUE all around dog. :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You should take him somewhere and show him a flock of sheep and see if he rounds them all up. Then you will know if he is a TRUE all around dog.


 :lol: Let me tell you, he **** near had it out with a brahma bull a few nights back. Thank goodness for e-collars! The coyote point was awesome. Scoob got to within probably 15 feet of him and then turned his head and gave me a look that said, "Am I supposed to point this?" :shock: It was so funny!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That is awesome. Just think, if you had smoked that coyote, you would have convinced him for all time, that coyotes were prey and he would have hunted them up with a vengeance. lol

Good job on the e-collar, I shot my grandpa's prize Brahma in the forehead with a .357 when I was 13. It had me cornered and was bent on killing me, he had already mauled a couple of other people before that, I didn't know they had left the gate open between his field and the one I was crossing. :shock: 
Those beggars are NOT NICE! -)O(-

That sign they put up telling you how fast you have to be able to cross a field is right on. Like "If you cannot do the 50 yard dash in under 15 seconds, stay out of this field, because _*THE BULL CAN*_!

Grandpa was NOT HAPPY, but aparently he respected the fact that I could shoot that well under that kind of stress, because he didn't tried to beat me. :twisted: I am almost positive that he would have if I wasn't armed. lol


----------

